# I've been scammed, I was sold a "golden retriever'' that is clearly a greyhound



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

And one that certainly enjoys the snow!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Most definitely a species of golden fluffy Greyhound. I would suggest a class action lawsuit as I think that many other Forum members will discover they have been scammed!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

All of my field bred Goldens have this same form...in Field events this is actually referred to as "Style"!

They also can FLY!


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's my pup doing one of his zoomies.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I might as well join the fun


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

goldenlover41 said:


> I might as well join the fun
> 
> View attachment 889211





goldenlover41 said:


> I might as well join the fun
> 
> View attachment 889211


 Great pic!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

goldenlover41 said:


> I might as well join the fun
> 
> View attachment 889211


Another amazing Greyhound action photo!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Oscars Dad....that's not a 'Greyhound' as they hate snow!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh well, there goes my participation in the class action lawsuit...


----------



## LizaJ (Jan 6, 2022)

Not my Oscar, but a picture that’s I saved from another site that’s just classic.


----------

